# Pimp My Ride



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

To start a new off-topic thread, post about current car / truck mods you're doing here


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 20, 2010)

well...the Chevelle got a brand new set of Aluminum Heads a couple of years ago, and the maiden voyage on those, I blew the lower radiator hose off and the car overheated and it hasn't run right since....well, it's pretty much been a garage ornament for the past 2 years from the disgust of dealing with that.

I'm getting closer and closer every day to get that project back on target though. I THINK what happened was I melted the cam shaft, since what it does now if you start it up is backfire through the carb, it could be a warped head that's not letting a valve travel up and down properly, but that can be fixed too.

SO....I think I'm going to pull the engine back out and go with a full roller set-up this time. I MAY even go with a stroker kit to see what I can make that 454 really kick. If we have another good year at work here, I'm going to upgrade the entire suspension setup, and replace the old 4 speed with a 5 or 6 speed tranny. What I really would like to have is that car that looks like the 67 Chevelle that it is, but drives like a 2010 model.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> well...the Chevelle got a brand new set of Aluminum Heads a couple of years ago, and the maiden voyage on those, I blew the lower radiator hose off and the car overheated and it hasn't run right since....well, it's pretty much been a garage ornament for the past 2 years from the disgust of dealing with that.
> I'm getting closer and closer every day to get that project back on target though. I THINK what happened was I melted the cam shaft, since what it does now if you start it up is backfire through the carb, it could be a warped head that's not letting a valve travel up and down properly, but that can be fixed too.
> 
> SO....I think I'm going to pull the engine back out and go with a full roller set-up this time. I MAY even go with a stroker kit to see what I can make that 454 really kick. If we have another good year at work here, I'm going to upgrade the entire suspension setup, and replace the old 4 speed with a 5 or 6 speed tranny. What I really would like to have is that car that looks like the 67 Chevelle that it is, but drives like a 2010 model.



Nice. I worked with a guy who put in a 600hp crate motor in his chevelle... then 6 months later, ripped it out and put an another because it wasn't enough. He now has about 1000hp, but is having truoble getting the thing ajust for street use. Everytime he touches the gas it wants to rip the tires off.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a lifted 03 ford ranger that I want to put a 302 in. I also want to do a straight axle conversion


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

Currently I'm doing nothing.

Future stuff that I *plan* on doing in order of likelihood:

1) Add header to my 88 hp, hamster-wheelin '92 Tracer. Why? The header is cheap from a first gen escort GT and why the hell not? Besides, this thing is my daily driver and is basically a go-kart and the header is CHEAP! Just gotta find one. :blush:

2) Swap a USDM Subaru EJ205 or EJ255 engine / transmission into dad's '70 VW Bug. Why? A 250ish hp Subaru engine is about the same cost, but infinitely more reliable than a 250ish hp ACVW. Besides, 250 hp would bend any built Type I transaxle over unless your pockets run deep.

3) Help dad get his '63 (?) GMC truck back on the road. It's got a 750 pound, big block V6 (305 ci) and some major rear end issues. Step 1 is to get the rear axle swapped out with a late model GM unit from the local Pull-A-Part yard and then fab up a 4-link.

4) Engine / transmission swap for the '96 Impala SS. Would love to have L92 bottom end, L76 top end (different cam) and either a 6L80E or manual (can't decide). By the time I could afford this, electric cars will be the norm and gasoline will be outlawed.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Currently I'm doing nothing.
> Future stuff that I *plan* on doing in order of likelihood:
> 
> 1) Add header to my 88 hp, hamster-wheelin '92 Tracer. Why? The header is cheap from a first gen escort GT and why the hell not? Besides, this thing is my daily driver and is basically a go-kart and the header is CHEAP! Just gotta find one. :blush:
> ...



I love the 96 impala. I hate what they did to it after that model... fugly torus knock-off after. and not even a SHO tarus.

You'll have to post some pics of it sometime.

I love the Merc version / competition = marauder

http://www.dragtimes.com/Mercury-Marauder-Timeslip-7214.html


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2010)

you all have an expensive hobby


----------



## Supe (Dec 20, 2010)

Need to rebuild the Dominator and plumb the wagon for the nitrous fogger system. +- 1100hp on tap. Need to replace the tailshaft seal on the powerglide, too.

Oh yeah, also building a 25.3 Chassis '79 Cutlass. Looking to make 1500HP with turbo or ProCharged SBC in that one for the x275 class.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's a list of my current or past projects, all vehicles currently running (am waiting for warmer weather &amp; PE results to turn the wrench again)

'92 F250 Diesel (IH 7.3L Non-Turbo), 5 speed - D60 front, 1ton rear (should be badged as F350 now); custom front bumper in design

'74 IH Scout II w/ 258, 4 speed - HEI Distributor; Weber 32/36 Carb; flat bed; 8' steel plow w/air bags &amp; helper springs; 12k hydraulic winch behind rear axle; engine driven hydraulics; D44 front upgrade pending; also hydroboost brake upgrade pending

'72 IH SII w/ 345 V8, 4 speed - HEI Distributor; custom bumpers front &amp; rear; 2" lift pending; 33x11.50R15's; stock axles

'69 IH S800a w/ 232 &amp; 3 speed - HEI Distributor; winch bumper front; 3" body lift; spring over axle conversion; 33x11.50R15's; Rear locker; awaiting new passenger fuel tank &amp; 4 wheel brake job


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> you all have an expensive hobby


I'm sure you do too... we just use ours more then once


----------



## cableguy (Dec 20, 2010)

Studying for my PE killed all forward progress on my 79 Z28 this summer. The car is completely disassembled, down to the bare nothing. It rolls when I push it in and out of the shop, but that's about all it does. Not even a steering column on it right now.

I'm retrofitting a 2006 GTO drivetrain in to it (LS2 &amp; 6-speed). I bought the GTO donor car from a buddy. I also have the interior for the GTO (airbags did not deploy), so I'm attempting to retrofit the dash, console, steering wheel, seats, A/C system, etc in to the 79Z. It's not going to be easy.

I have an APS twin turbo system that came with the GTO, but it doesn't fit very well between the rails of the 79Z subframe. I've modified the subframe some, but I don't think it's enough to make it work. I may just sell the TT kit and go NA on the 79Z, the LS2 has a decent amount of 'pep' anyhow...


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Studying for my PE killed all forward progress on my 79 Z28 this summer. The car is completely disassembled, down to the bare nothing. It rolls when I push it in and out of the shop, but that's about all it does. Not even a steering column on it right now.
> I'm retrofitting a 2006 GTO drivetrain in to it (LS2 &amp; 6-speed). I bought the GTO donor car from a buddy. I also have the interior for the GTO (airbags did not deploy), so I'm attempting to retrofit the dash, console, steering wheel, seats, A/C system, etc in to the 79Z. It's not going to be easy.
> 
> I have an APS twin turbo system that came with the GTO, but it doesn't fit very well between the rails of the 79Z subframe. I've modified the subframe some, but I don't think it's enough to make it work. I may just sell the TT kit and go NA on the 79Z, the LS2 has a decent amount of 'pep' anyhow...



go balls to the wall on it... sure it will be nice with the LS2, but you'll always wonder how bad-ass it would have been with the TT. best of luck with whichever way you go


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's my ranger


----------



## cableguy (Dec 20, 2010)

With the TT kit, the GTO put down 541 rear wheel. Car was a blast to drive - it lived at my house for a while while by buddy was contracting in the sandbox. He lost it in the rain during a visit home though, tagged a concrete barrier on 3 sides. Car got totalled... so he went out and bought a 2010 CTS-V. Bastard.


----------



## Charlrgs (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't forget about the two wheeled toys! I'm in the middle a low budget rebuild of a 1971 Honda CB450. Got it for free with the motor locked up. Had to replace the top end and now battling oil leaks. Basically looking for good used parts at swap meets and/or eBay at this time.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 20, 2010)

As long as we're straying away from cars...

I'm fast approaching rebuild time for a Lycoming IO-360A1B6D. I'm planning to do it early next year since the flying weather sucks between February and March. If nothing else, I'll finally be able to rid myself of that pesky oil leak that's been bugging me for the last two or three years. It only uses about 1 quart every 7 hours but it puts it all right down the nose-gear door. Looks like hell after a 3-hour flight.

Here's a pic from a couple of years ago.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> As long as we're straying away from cars...
> I'm fast approaching rebuild time for a Lycoming IO-360A1B6D. I'm planning to do it early next year since the flying weather sucks between February and March. If nothing else, I'll finally be able to rid myself of that pesky oil leak that's been bugging me for the last two or three years. It only uses about 1 quart every 7 hours but it puts it all right down the nose-gear door. Looks like hell after a 3-hour flight.
> 
> Here's a pic from a couple of years ago.


I get a red x - it might be my company blocking the host site


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 20, 2010)

Probably blocked. The picture is on photobucket.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

jv21 said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > As long as we're straying away from cars...
> ...



ok got it now...

That's really nice.. I wish I knew how to fly (legally). What's the longest trip you've taken?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm based North of Chicago. The longest two trips I've done are Key West, FL and San Antonio TX.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)

To avoid regurgitating my whole recent project, below is the link. I am now scheduling and purchasing materials for this springs improvements..... to be continued.... 

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6825349


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 21, 2010)

Where was that picture taken? Is that the Sporty's at the Clermont County Airport in SW Ohio?



Flyer_PE said:


> As long as we're straying away from cars...
> I'm fast approaching rebuild time for a Lycoming IO-360A1B6D. I'm planning to do it early next year since the flying weather sucks between February and March. If nothing else, I'll finally be able to rid myself of that pesky oil leak that's been bugging me for the last two or three years. It only uses about 1 quart every 7 hours but it puts it all right down the nose-gear door. Looks like hell after a 3-hour flight.
> 
> Here's a pic from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 21, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> Where was that picture taken? Is that the Sporty's at the Clermont County Airport in SW Ohio?


Yep. I was in Cincinnati to witness some equipment testing a couple of years ago and Clermont County was the closest airport. I thought it was pretty cool to have a picture of the plane in front of the Sporty's building. I've bought a lot of stuff from them over the years.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmmm...no numbers, eh, Flyer? Wouldn't be in the phramaceutical delivery bidness, now, would ya?


----------



## Matt Jantz (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's a list of my projects:

My daily driver is a 2001 GMC Sonoma, bagged and lays frame on 20" Torq Thrusts.

I just purchased a 1981 Chevy C-10 Stepside. It has only one rust spot on the rear fender and some surface rust on the hood, otherwise a very solid truck. The motor is currently being built, 383 with vortec heads. Plans are to replace the whole interior, install a new wood bed floor and drive it for a while.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 21, 2010)

Why go with the vortec heads instead of aftermarket aluminum heads?


----------



## Matt Jantz (Dec 21, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Why go with the vortec heads instead of aftermarket aluminum heads?



They were cheaper than aftermarket aluminum heads, but flow better than stock heads from what I have read and been told.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 21, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Hmmm...no numbers, eh, Flyer? Wouldn't be in the phramaceutical delivery bidness, now, would ya?



The plane is number free by the magic of photoshop. It has the standard 18" lettering down both sides of the fuselage. I'm pretty easy to find but if I post the tail number, I might as well post my full name, address, and pilot certificate number to go along with it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 21, 2010)

Matt Jantz said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Why go with the vortec heads instead of aftermarket aluminum heads?
> ...


Edelbrock has some Al heads out there that are about the same price and fow a good bit better, IIRC. Plus, Vortec heads have weird angles that limit your intake selections.

But if you already have them, they are better than stock.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2010)

Edelbrock, like all major head suppliers, have room to improve. Additional machine work can be done to any off the shelf product.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 21, 2010)

ALL of these are great projects!!!! I WISH I could fly an airplane! That's one thing I plan on doing if I ever make any money in this business.

I think my NEXT project will be a Cobra kit car. I've done the full restoration, and while it was fun, it really was more work than I want to put into a project again.

I would like to build a kit car and just put modern drivetrain items in it.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2010)

Be careful about kit cars. You may not have an issue, being in NC and all, but in Louisiana if you build a '32 Ford in 2010 it is a 2010 model car and must adhere to all emissions required in 2010.


----------



## Matt Jantz (Dec 21, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Matt Jantz said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I looked at aftermarket aluminum heads, but the ones I looked at were out of my price range. I paid right at $650 for the pair of vortec heads brand new. I originally planned to go back close to stock with the whole motor. I didn't really care about high horsepower just something that would be reliable and get better gas mileage than I was getting, but when the shop started pricing parts for me a 383 rotating assembly was $100 cheaper than a 350 assembly. It jsut snowballed from there.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 21, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Be careful about kit cars. You may not have an issue, being in NC and all, but in Louisiana if you build a '32 Ford in 2010 it is a 2010 model car and must adhere to all emissions required in 2010.


It's a '57 '58 '59 Chevrolet automobile (Johnny Cash would be proud)


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 21, 2010)

Love the Stroker.

I'm thinking about building a 383 to drop into my Camaro


----------



## Supe (Dec 21, 2010)

Why build a 383 when you can build a 406?


----------



## cableguy (Dec 21, 2010)

With LT1 strokers (the ones I've seen anyway), the 396's seem to have oil leak issues (more frequently than normal), and the 409's require fill in the block.

My 383 has a Callies crank, SRP pistons, splayed billet mains, I forget which rods though (been a while). Cam is a CC230/236 on a 112, I've got a Yank SY3000 torque converter, and it drives very nicely - I'm happy with the combination. It's got a nice lope at idle, but it's not crazy enough to stall out with the a/c on or anything like that. The heavy cars (my Z is 3900+) like the torque of a stroker.  The car 'feels' like a low 13 / high 12 second car now, though I've not had it at the track. It's not a race car (BTDT), so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 22, 2010)

I've debated whether to go with heads/cam from AI or Lloyd Elliot on my itty tree-fitty, but after upgrading the transmission, rear end, and all other supporting necessities, a late model swap isn't much more.


----------



## cableguy (Dec 22, 2010)

One of the main reasons I stuck with the LT1 was because it was "plug and play". I didn't want to mess with an LSX swap and have to goof around with the fuel system, the speedo cluster and its gauges, wiring harness splicing, engine mounts / cradle, new headers, etc. I found my shortblock 'new but unused' by a local guy who was selling out. Had all the paperwork also.

I already did LSX anyway, my 98Z had a 382 solid roller motor... fun stuff, but that car became too $$$ hungry for me to feed, so I sold it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't see why anyone would futz with a Gen I anymore when the LSx is so much more bang for the buck.

Then again, those crate sbcs are pretty attractively priced.


----------



## Supe (Dec 22, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I don't see why anyone would futz with a Gen I anymore when the LSx is so much more bang for the buck.
> Then again, those crate sbcs are pretty attractively priced.



Once you get up there in terms of power, the cost, block strength, and head design starts to favor the SBC/BBC combos again, especially when you have options like the 15/18°, splayed valve, SB2.2 and SBX heads.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2010)

My donk is already so fly there's no more shizzle to add to the bizizzle, foshizzle.

Here's a pic of me rolling with my possie (that's me in the driver's side backseat next to my friend Tim. He's a PE also.)


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been trying to tell Flyer he'd have much more success with the ladies if he'd trick up his ride, but so far he hasn't liked my preliminary designs:


----------



## Charlrgs (Dec 22, 2010)

Wolverine said:


> My donk is already so fly there's no more shizzle to add to the bizizzle, foshizzle.
> Here's a pic of me rolling with my possie (that's me in the driver's side backseat next to my friend Tim. He's a PE also.)


:lmao: :thankyou:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2010)

Wolverine said:


> I've been trying to tell Flyer he'd have much more success with the ladies if he'd trick up his ride, but so far he hasn't liked my preliminary designs:


Freakin' CLASSIC !!!!!!!!!!!!

I love it


----------



## jv21 (Dec 22, 2010)

quit clownin

:burgerking:


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 22, 2010)

Charlrgs said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > My donk is already so fly there's no more shizzle to add to the bizizzle, foshizzle.
> ...



Can someone explain this type of custimization? I see several cars like this rolling around downtown Fayetteville.....


----------



## jv21 (Dec 22, 2010)

why is one rim red and the other is yellow?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Charlrgs said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine said:
> ...


maybe ronald mcdonald was a role model when they were little.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 22, 2010)

cableguy said:


> One of the main reasons I stuck with the LT1 was because it was "plug and play". I didn't want to mess with an LSX swap and have to goof around with the fuel system, the speedo cluster and its gauges, wiring harness splicing, engine mounts / cradle, new headers, etc.


That's almost a non-issue any more. There are so many people making good motor / trans mounts, headers, harness merges, etc... However, hands down, the LT1 has the best sounding exhaust regardless of system installed.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 22, 2010)

jv21 said:


> why is one rim red and the other is yellow?


good point. It really makes the car looks stupid.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 22, 2010)

Wolverine said:


> I've been trying to tell Flyer he'd have much more success with the ladies if he'd trick up his ride, but so far he hasn't liked my preliminary designs:


:lmao:

I applaud your photoshop skillz. :bowdown:

A friend of mine has a Bonanza that's primarily orange and yellow. He calls it the clown paint job. He doesn't like the scheme much but the paint is in good shape and he's too cheap to paint it just to change the colors.


----------



## kstatenupe (Dec 22, 2010)

Well here she is. The "NUPE ROVER".

Exterior Mods.

22" Redbourne Dukes in Chrome

Color Coded Body Moulding

Supercharged Grill and Side Vents

Color Coded Pillars

Front windows match factory tint in rear windows.

Borla Exaust system w/ hat from JazeJeff.

Color Coded door handles

Chrome mirror caps

Matching K A PSI Tag up front and frame in back.

Im waiting to see what the Full Size Rover will look like in 2012 before I decide to get another one.


----------



## Dexman PE (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's my baby:

before (stock photo):






After:






2010 Camaro SS/RS.

6spd Manual trans

6.2l LS3 V8

Powdercoated rims black

custom painted stripes

20% tint

full chrome delete (replaced all badging with black versions)

custom painted bowties

cold-air intake

12" sub in the trunk

currently saving up for an exhaust

A couple more pics:


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 23, 2010)

^^^ If your car is ever in a wreck and is considered "totaled", I call first dibs on buying your complete drivetrain.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 23, 2010)

kstatenupe said:


> Supercharged Grill and Side Vents


How does one supercharge a grill or side vents?

j/k nice ride!

dex: I typically don't care for yellow cars, but yours looks pretty f'n nice.


----------



## willsee (Dec 23, 2010)

Fattie Money


----------



## Dexman PE (Dec 23, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ If your car is ever in a wreck and is considered "totaled", I call first dibs on buying your complete drivetrain.


Just wait til i get the supercharger that i want...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm just waiting for some rich-ass mofo to rear end the sh*t out of your car in a parking lot with you not in it.

j/k


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 23, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I'm just waiting for some rich-ass mofo to rear end the sh*t out of your car in a parking lot with you not in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm close enough to where he lives that if you make it worth my while, I could be that mofo. However, I'm not "rich-ass".


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 23, 2010)

If you make it look like an accident, I'll fed-ex you some cookies. If you get caught, this discussion never happened.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Dex...I was telling someone the other day that I always like the black wheel look, but have never had the guts to actually do it to one of my cars??? It looks great though.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 23, 2010)

Dang it Dex. What a sweet ride. It looks awesome. Enjoy it.


----------



## Dexman PE (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. Its not bad for a daily driver either.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 23, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> If you make it look like an accident, I'll fed-ex you some cookies. If you get caught, this discussion never happened.


I have enough cookies at my house right now. No dice.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 23, 2010)

shucks


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 26, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> > Where was that picture taken? Is that the Sporty's at the Clermont County Airport in SW Ohio?
> ...


I grew up about 10 minutes from there and still live pretty close. Lunken's a neat one too. It used to be Cincinnati's main airport but it kept flooding. The original terminal is still there and there's actually a really good little restaurant in there too.


----------



## KevinA (Dec 26, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> 2) Swap a USDM Subaru EJ205 or EJ255 engine / transmission into dad's '70 VW Bug. Why? A 250ish hp Subaru engine is about the same cost, but infinitely more reliable than a 250ish hp ACVW. Besides, 250 hp would bend any built Type I transaxle over unless your pockets run deep.


Nice toys in here.

I'd like to see this one. I've got a built 72 Bug based on the original Type I. It's a 2276cc with about 200hp. I'm on my 2nd version of this motor and 2nd "built" trans with this setup, and I still have issues. It's a lot of fun though. I'd be worried about adding weight to the rear in doing a swap. Could make for some tricky handling.


----------

